
Norton says kernel.org is a malicious website and blocks access - josteink
https://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=kernel.org
======
josteink
Link on reddit with original poster:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4koypl/_/](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4koypl/_/)

------
vonklaus
It appears to be rated as safe and trusted. The rating is generated originally
from an automated process as noted in the report which is reproduced for
simplicity below, and from user reported metrics.

    
    
        CURRENT AS OF 7:45 AM UTC TIME
    
    
        Norton Rating
        -------------
    
        Norton Safe Web has analyzed kernel.org for safety and security problems.
    
        Summary
        -------
        Norton Safe Web found no issues with this site.
    
          Computer Threats: 0
          Identity Threats: 0
          Annoyance factors: 0
    
          Total threats on this site: 0
          =============================
    
          The Norton rating is a result of Symantec's automated analysis system.
          
          The opinions of our users are reflected separately in the
          community rating on the right.
    
    
    
    

As of this post 3 ratings presented as highly favourable. I didn't see the
error/threat report but it is listed as O.K. with additional user ratings
factoring in to give it a 5.0/5 rating as secure and trusted.

~~~
josteink
Looking at it now, it seems they have backpedaled. It used to show red.

Nice quick response to social media there ;)

